# Altro che..



## LondonFast90

Bonsoir à tous,
je suis en train de faire une traduction de l'italien au français à propos d'une exposition des peintures, mais le ton du texte est un peu ironique..

La phrase qui me pose le problème est la suivante, surtout le "altro che": "Strindberg e Munch scelsero la via sia del pessimismo, sia della cupezza, sia della denuncia. ALTRO CHE il bello alla portata della gente comune!"

ma tentative: "Strindberg et Munch choisirent la voie et du pessimisme, et de la sombreté, et de la dénonce. OUTRE QUE le beau à la portée des personnes communes!"

Je ne sais pas commont le traduire, ici "outre que" me paraît avec le sens de "in aggiunta", tandis qu'en italien l'expression est clairement ironique... 

Toutes les corrections sont bien accéptées, merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao LondonF,
Tu as tout à fait raison, "outre que" ne convient pas. Je dirais "_C'est/il s'agit là_ de bien autre chose que de mettre le beau à la portée des gens ordinaires !" ou "Si c'est cela mettre le beau à la portée des gens ordinaires !"

Edit: Ou "Il s'agit bien là de mettre le beau à la portée du commun des mortels !"

Vedremo cosa dice Nunou


----------



## damoskito

Je mettraisa quelque chose du genre "Rien à voir avec..."


----------



## LondonFast90

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao LondonF,
> Tu as tout à fait raison, "outre que" ne convient pas. Je dirais "_C'est/il s'agit là_ de bien autre chose que de mettre le beau à la portée des gens ordinaires !" ou "Si c'est cela mettre le beau à la portée des gens ordinaires !"
> 
> Edit: Ou "Il s'agit bien là de mettre le beau à la portée du commun des mortels !"
> 
> Vedremo cosa dice Nunou




Tu m'as donné une aide très utile!! Je pense que celui qui convient mieux c'est: "si c'est cela mettre le beau à la portée du commun des mortels" respecte très très bien l'ironie et le ton du texte en général!!
Pas mal les autres propositions aussi, merci à tous!!!


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> ......
> Vedremo cosa dice Nunou



Caio Matou,
Nunou mi sa che non dice niente di più....
Al limite azzarderei una piccola variazione al tema ...  "Il ne s'agit sourtout pas de mettre le beau....." ma non sono poi così sicura che il senso e la velatura ironica dell'espressione siano gli stessi. Proverò a pensarci ancora...


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> *Caio* Matou,


Gulp... Sono Cesare ?

Sul serio adesso:

Ciao Nunou ,
La tua proposta andrebbe benissimo, purtroppo solo a voce, perché l'ironia non mi sembra abbastanza percepibile allo scritto.

​Buona notte.


----------



## Nunou

Matou...era un ciao..
sono un po' fusa stasera e per la verità lo sono da stamattina...colpa del brutto tempo. 

Buonanotte anche a te!


----------

